# Get in trouble from Uber for not accepting fat passengers? Could they sue for discrimination?



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

The pax had first called on the cell phone to tell me where she was, that was my first mistake. I get there and no riders. I left but before I could cancel they called again. I went back not suspecting a problem. I turned around and went back and as I was pulling up to the all you can eat buffet, three enormous people walked out. Quickly realized it would take to long for them to get in and out. Intuitively fearing for my rears bearings I drove by them and left. She called back and said she would report me to Uber. She did and I had to have a conversation on the phone with an Uber Customer service rep who warned me that I cannot discriminate. This was not an X car they should have called but rather XL. I was shocked at the thought that they even thought they could even get in my car. These people would have had enormous trouble even sitting in 1st class on an airplane.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

Your car has a weight capacity, know what that is and never put more weight than that in your car even if it's only one or two pax. Aside from damaging your suspension and brakes, your brakes will not be as effective if the car is overloaded and that is dangerous. If you have an issue like this again, cancel the ride and immediately email Uber and explain that the pax exceeded the safe weight capacity of your vehicle.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's possible that was over your cars payload weight limit. Most non SUV type cars will be around a 800-1000 lbs limit including driver, passengers, and cargo. Seating capacity also assumes an average weight per passenger. If so it's not a discrimination issue any more than taking more passengers than seatbelts is.

You could tell Uber that you estimated the payload of the ride would have exceeded the manufacturers limit for the car.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/money/autos/2007-09-13-overloaded-cars_N.htm










Usually inside drivers door jamb:









*







*


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Weight limits should be on the VIN sticker or tire pressure sticker.

Elevators have alarms when too many fat people get on


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UberHippyChick said:


> Your car has a weight capacity, know what that is and never put more weight than that in your car even if it's only one or two pax. Aside from damaging your suspension and brakes, your brakes will not be as effective if the car is overloaded and that is dangerous. If you have an issue like this again, cancel the ride and immediately email Uber and explain that the pax exceeded the safe weight capacity of your vehicle.


They were all at least 300 plus and the child had to be pushing 350 plus. Not too many times in my life that I have ever discriminated but this incident was definitely a safety issue.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

grams777 said:


> It's possible that was over your cars payload weight limit. Most non SUV type cars will be around a 800-1000 lbs limit including driver, passengers, and cargo. Seating capacity also assumes an average weight per passenger. If so it's not a discrimination issue any more than taking more passengers than seatbelts is.
> 
> You could tell Uber that you estimated the payload of the ride would have exceeded the manufacturers limit for the car.
> 
> ...


Thats excellent advice.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> They were all at least 300 plus and the child had to be pushing 350 plus. Not too many times in my life that I have ever discriminated but this incident was definitely a safety issue.


That's not really discrimination:

the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people or things, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex.​


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I've had two glasses of wine...... I'm biting my tongue at the things I really want to say............. This is very difficult...... but must power through...........


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

grams777 said:


> That's not really discrimination:
> 
> the unjust or prejudicial treatment of different categories of people or things, especially on the grounds of race, age, or sex.​


I have had several passengers with guide dogs and have never had an issue. One customer gave me 10 dollar tip and thanked me for being helpful getting her into and out of the car. Also I have several passengers sneak their dogs into my car and I haven't realized it until I was under way. Those passengers are a 1*


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Weight limits should be on the VIN sticker or tire pressure sticker.
> 
> Elevators have alarms when too many fat people get on


I just checked my weight capacity and yes I would have exceeded the safety limit.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I just checked my weight capacity and yes I would have exceeded the safety limit.


Bingo


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> The pax had first called on the cell phone to tell me where she was, that was my first mistake. I get there and no riders. I left but before I could cancel they called again. I went back not suspecting a problem. I turned around and went back and as I was pulling up to the all you can eat buffet, three enormous people walked out. Quickly realized it would take to long for them to get in and out. Intuitively fearing for my rears bearings I drove by them and left. She called back and said she would report me to Uber. She did and I had to have a conversation on the phone with an Uber Customer service rep who warned me that I cannot discriminate. This was not an X car they should have called but rather XL. I was shocked at the thought that they even thought they could even get in my car. These people would have had enormous trouble even sitting in 1st class on an airplane.


In my driving days, I once took 4 such people in my Prius . I didn't know better! They complained about how tight space in my car was. I should have cancelled like you did. I didn't have the [email protected]@ls like you to do it.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> In my driving days, I once took 4 such people in my Prius . I didn't know better! They complained about how tight space in my car was. I should have cancelled like you did. I didn't have the [email protected]@ls like you to do it.


I'd rather pick up Donald Trump.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I'd rather pick up Donald Trump.


Is he running for PM of Canada, too?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Newwber said:


> I've had two glasses of wine...... I'm biting my tongue at the things I really want to say............. This is very difficult...... but must power through...........


Thats how I feel every time i get on this forum! Ha!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Fat people are not a protected class. That's why airlines can make them pay for two seats.

I'm anti-prohibition when it comes to adults making choices about how they treat their own body that doesn't mean everyone else has to take on the liability of others poor choices.

If exercising your good judgment in not allowing fat people to damage your car is discrimination, then what judgment concerning other people isn't? So the guy that shits his pants and you smell it and cancel the ride ... Is that discrimination? Or the drunk asshole that you see punch his girlfriend before trying to get in your car? Wife beaters have rights too you know. Don't discriminate against those poor bastards!

Discrimination laws are there to protect people that do not choose whatever it is about themselves that someone is discriminating against. Those fatties chose to eat and eat and eat, long after it was obvious that their choice to keep doing so was making them obese.

You should have told that cis cow on the phone to check her privilege.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I'd rather pick up Donald Trump.


I could only imagine the conversation that Karl Marx and Donald Trump would have.

Especially on a long trip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Weight limits should be on the VIN sticker or tire pressure sticker.
> 
> Elevators have alarms when too many fat people get on


The "FAT PEOPLE ALARM".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> The pax had first called on the cell phone to tell me where she was, that was my first mistake. I get there and no riders. I left but before I could cancel they called again. I went back not suspecting a problem. I turned around and went back and as I was pulling up to the all you can eat buffet, three enormous people walked out. Quickly realized it would take to long for them to get in and out. Intuitively fearing for my rears bearings I drove by them and left. She called back and said she would report me to Uber. She did and I had to have a conversation on the phone with an Uber Customer service rep who warned me that I cannot discriminate. This was not an X car they should have called but rather XL. I was shocked at the thought that they even thought they could even get in my car. These people would have had enormous trouble even sitting in 1st class on an airplane.


You must buy air shocks and seat belt extensions at once !


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

What do you call a fat psychic?
A four chin teller.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> So the guy that shits his pants and you smell it


Wait until your passenger(s) come out with a baby, strap the child-in-seat into the car, get in, give their address and you start down the street. The baby decides that four blocks into the trip is a good time to put a load into his pants.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i pulled up once to pick up a guy around 500lb , i said how many pax? on account i cant see around you.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Wait until your passenger(s) come out with a baby, strap the child-in-seat into the car, get in, give their address and you start down the street. The baby decides that four blocks into the trip is a good time to put a load into his pants.


Sounds like 3 stikes there out let the new bees earn there stripes I hit cancel with the quickness now on any thing that don't smell rite .


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There are severe penalties for commercial vehicles exceeding gvwr including jail if there was an accident involving injuries at the time of a violation. In addition, insurance might be voided for knowingly overloading the vehicle.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone else think it's funny it was at an all you can eat buffet of all places? I can't stop laughing. I was working wizard world in philly and some fat disaster dressed like bowser from super Mario got stuck between the shield (partition) and the seat in my cab... His mom had to pry him out. She literally needed a crow bar.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

I try to be kind. Some people are disabled or have medical conditions. Some are dealing with depression, anxiety, compulsive overeating, or other mental issues that seem insurmountable to them. Keep in mind that anyone that large hates that their clothes dont fit, that people stare, that everything is a struggle, their health is terrible, that they may never have friends, a job, or anyone to love them, or will always be stuck and unhappy with another difficult large partner or family member. Very few people would ever choose to be that size if they felt capable of changing it. That being said, my issue with larger people is that many of them cant or wont wash properly, leaving my seats smelling like sweaty unwashed crotch. Just had one last night. Very sweet guy. I felt for him. But I had to go find a safe place to park late at night and completely give my seat and belt the bath he needed afterwards. I cant and wont have the next passengers get in and sit on fabric that smells like ass funk, or think its me. It just creeps me out. I dont feel right charging them, it has to be humiliating, but yuck! Am working on getting some water proof pet covers that look & feel nice, but that Ill be able to take out and wash every once in a while, or remove if theres a puker and not lose a great late night surge.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Long time ago, i drove 3-4 miles for a Lyft ride. Pick up a white, young couple(each 400+). She seat on the front, he on the back with their white medium size service dog. I was afraid the front passenger seat might break. It did not. I was glad the ride was to Walmart less than 1/2 mile from there. After the ride, I drove about 5 miles to vacuum the white hair from my black upholstery, not easy.

One year later, I have never got a request for a 400+ rider. Maybe not even above 300. No service dogs either.

If I get a similar ride request tomorrow, I am not stoping. "Rider no show, do not charge rider." After I got my headrest stolen on a ride months back, in which Lyft denied my claim. I know Uber/Lyft not paying for damages if they break a seat.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Any ride that risks damaging your vehicle you can cancel. No way three people weighing over 300lbs each are going to fit in my roller skate without serious consequences. If it was one pax sure. Two even, but three? Nope.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I'd rather pick up Donald Trump.


Ha!
I had a severely overweight person once, never again, I cancel on them all the time. If you weigh more than 230 you have some major issues.......being FAT is no longer acceptable in society, kinda like indoor smoking.....
Although, I guess you cant really publicly ban fat people like they did smoking.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

SuckA said:


> Ha!
> I had a fatty once, never again, I cancel on lard a$$es all the time. If you weigh more than 230 you have some major issues.......being FAT is no longer acceptable in society, kinda like indoor smoking.....


I don't mind if people are a little over weight but 300 plus too much. I feel so embarrassed for them. Where do people get the time to eat so much?


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I don't mind if people are a little over weight but 300 plus too much. I feel so embarrassed for them. Where do people get the time to eat so much?


I had one the other night...guess what...she was respectful and good conversation and also tip. she ask if it was ok to make a stop..i said sure...we stop at denny's and her food was ready for her. she walk in and walk out in less than 2 mins..i was like damn!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Ha!
> I had a severely overweight person once, never again, I cancel on them all the time. If you weigh more than 230 you have some major issues.......being FAT is no longer acceptable in society, kinda like indoor smoking.....
> Although, I guess you cant really publicly ban fat people like they did smoking.


I certainly hope you're trolling if not you have no business working with the public.


----------



## sucksbiun (Jun 9, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> The pax had first called on the cell phone to tell me where she was, that was my first mistake. I get there and no riders. I left but before I could cancel they called again. I went back not suspecting a problem. I turned around and went back and as I was pulling up to the all you can eat buffet, three enormous people walked out. Quickly realized it would take to long for them to get in and out. Intuitively fearing for my rears bearings I drove by them and left. She called back and said she would report me to Uber. She did and I had to have a conversation on the phone with an Uber Customer service rep who warned me that I cannot discriminate. This was not an X car they should have called but rather XL. I was shocked at the thought that they even thought they could even get in my car. These people would have had enormous trouble even sitting in 1st class on an airplane.


Next time just point out you car has a load limit.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SD Momo said:


> Long time ago, i drove 3-4 miles for a Lyft ride. Pick up a white, young couple(each 400+). She seat on the front, he on the back with their white medium size service dog. I was afraid the front passenger seat might break. It did not. I was glad the ride was to Walmart less than 1/2 mile from there. After the ride, I drove about 5 miles to vacuum the white hair from my black upholstery, not easy.
> 
> One year later, I have never got a request for a 400+ rider. Maybe not even above 300. No service dogs either.
> 
> If I get a similar ride request tomorrow, I am not stoping. "Rider no show, do not charge rider." After I got my headrest stolen on a ride months back, in which Lyft denied my claim. I know Uber/Lyft not paying for damages if they break a seat.


Service dog? Are they claiming to be disabled?

Aren't many of them doing it to themselves?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Ha!
> I had a severely overweight person once, never again, I cancel on them all the time. If you weigh more than 230 you have some major issues.......being FAT is no longer acceptable in society, kinda like indoor smoking.....
> Although, I guess you cant really publicly ban fat people like they did smoking.


230 is a low standard to set for your passsangers. 

LeBron James is 250


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I can see now why some of you fail and complain so much. The amount of indecency and lack of compassion for fellow human beings in this thread is incredible, some of you are truly horrible people. It isn't about cancelling a ride for overweight people, it is the added comments about said overweight people that makes the majority of you in this thread simply horrible human beings. People make their own choices, so be it, but if you are a decent human being you do not add insult to injury to anyone for their own bad decisions. Again I am not talking about cancelling rides, if you truly think your car can't handle the ride (it probably could) then sure, cancel, but the added comments that are straight up horrible cruel comments to make about people just show how unintelligent and horrible most of you are. I guarantee the majority of you have a problem with overweight people because of how they look and possibly hygiene issues, not the weight. To test this out imagine picking up a group of 275lb body builders or pro athletes, who are in amazing but bulky shape, they will easily exceed your weight limit, but as they maneuver into your car with more ease than an overweight person you wont think twice because they are appealing to look at, in great shape, and they have your respect, so you take the ride, and trust your car will stay in tact, which it will because car weight limits are very conservative. You just want a reason to humiliate and harass other human beings on a message board and laugh about it, no different than a 5th grader.

I am not cruel to overweight people, I do not kick homeless men because they made poor life choices, I don't barge in to alcoholics anonymous to tell the people how terrible they are, I don't punch a guy in the arm after he just injured himself trying that risky trick on the skate ramp. People make all kinds of life decisions that have poor outcomes, they themselves need to live with those decisions and recover from them, that is already enough burden for them, they don't need your added snobbery and insults. I would much rather take an overweight, alcoholic, homeless pax than any of you entitled assholes.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

I drove many trips during the PanAM games and can't recall any problems with larger athletes. Not one was pushing 400 lbs. Airlines stopped accommodating larger overweight passengers years ago. If they want to fly, they need to purchase two seats, this is not discrimination, its' physics. Recently went to China and I was shocked at the number of overweight children. Yes, overweight people have many different options in getting around today but it doesn't mean that they're entitled to compromise other people's safety. The planets' population continues to have a problem with overweight people and it is reflected in things like diabetes, high blood pressure, heart disease and the list gets longer every year. Much of the problem is created by food manufacturers and makers of sugar drinks. I'll be damed if I should be expected to encourage and promote this damaging lifestyle and destruction of the planet.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> The pax had first called on the cell phone to tell me where she was, that was my first mistake. I get there and no riders. I left but before I could cancel they called again. I went back not suspecting a problem. I turned around and went back and as I was pulling up to the all you can eat buffet, three enormous people walked out. Quickly realized it would take to long for them to get in and out. Intuitively fearing for my rears bearings I drove by them and left. She called back and said she would report me to Uber. She did and I had to have a conversation on the phone with an Uber Customer service rep who warned me that I cannot discriminate. This was not an X car they should have called but rather XL. I was shocked at the thought that they even thought they could even get in my car. These people would have had enormous trouble even sitting in 1st class on an airplane.


You were in the wrong. You had no right to refuse these people, and your car can hold a lot more weight than you think. The right thing to do is see if they can manage, if they can't, then recommend them calling an SUV ( but, then again, I wouldn't make that suggestion -- that could be construed as an insult, so no, let them figure it out ). But, in no way, by your comments, or body language, should you address the fact of their weight to them. Be friendly and courteous to EVERYONE. Be extra sensitive to such people, they have to deal with people's attitudes every day of the week. And, yes, you could be sued.

Also, to anyone who is confused on this, being courteous to them doesn't mean you are "promoting a lifestyle", that's nonsense.

Another thing, I was a pax in an UberX, and the driver who showed up was huge. My gawd, if he could climb behind the wheel in a Prius, I should think they'd be able to manage. On the other hand, if a person is super obese, in excess of 400 lbs, I should
think such a person would know better than to ping an UberX. I've never had someone that big.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

God forbid you call a fat person fat


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just don't call them late for the potluck!


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

UberHippyChick said:


> Your car has a weight capacit(y, know what that is and never put more weight than that in your car even if it's only one or two pax. Aside from damaging your suspension and brakes, your brakes will not be as effective if the car is overloaded and that is dangerous. If you have an issue like this again, the ride and immediately email Uber and explain that the pax exceeded the safe weight capacity of your vehicle.


And you'll get a negative feedback comment from Uber saying that you gave poor service - then your star rating will take a nosedive.
And the longwinded comment will say insulting things like you should be nicer to pax, hold doors open, etc. when in fact these people were never pax to begin with.

And I'm glad that someone brought this up because I've had some pax who were 400lbs easy but only one at a time. I see on the posted chart that my car has an 850lb max which explained why it listed to one side. I felt every bump while we were driving and if we'd hit a pothold we'd have been toast.

You are a private vehicle and an independent contractor. You can refuse rides that you feel are unsafe. (although I would have said I didn't see them, lol)


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

It's at your discretion to give people rides, if they're belligerent you throw them out, if their too big for the seats of your car, then you tell them to order a XL or Plus. Simple as that, you are your own boss in this situation.


----------

